# 12 v battery tray recs?



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I use a group size U1 battery box. But I just found out my friend had a 3D printer so I’m going to try and make a tray next time we have some time. As for a quick disconnect the battery tender trolling motor plug should work or you could use this see picture.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I had the odyssey pc680 in one of my old skiffs. Always liked their small light weight batteries for light duty stuff and they sell good mounting brackets for them. They're pricey but can be found cheaper if you shop around, looks like the new style mounting brackets have gotten more expensive too. May not be what you're looking for but just a thought. 

Here's a link to their site and a link to their new battery holders. Looks like they've updated them from the old style holder I had, maybe they were having heat issues with the old style since the new ones have a lot of holes in them?
https://shop.odysseybattery.com/p/pc680/batteries_powersports?pp=25
https://shop.odysseybattery.com/p/hk-pc680/batteries_powersports_extreme-series

Here's a link to the old style holder (as I remember, you used to be able to order them powder coated in a few different colors)
https://www.batterypete.com/big-bat...es/odyssey-battery-hd680-hold-down-for-pc680/

Also, you might be able to find one of those odyssey brackets that fits your battery if you don't want to buy a new battery.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Travisloyd07 said:


> I use a group size U1 battery box. But I just found out my friend had a 3D printer so I’m going to try and make a tray next time we have some time. As for a quick disconnect the battery tender trolling motor plug should work or you could use this see picture.


I like that idea for the quick connect, probably much better to do it that way than to try to make a quicker system for the connection directly to the battery.


----------

